# Forum founding principles



## 69nites (Oct 29, 2022)

This is a slightly redacted message I sent in a group chat when I returned after a 7-8 year hiatus from the forums about a year and a half ago. I was asked to post this for the general forum user because it's probably even more applicable today than it was then.

"I remember when this site first launched and essentially the mission statement for the community it was supposed to cultivate.

I did have an extended hiatus and completely lost touch with so many people from the boards who have been some of the closest friends I've had in life.

As boards age there is a level of elitism that's created in the communities. This had become abrasive to new people to the culture on * REDACTED*. This site specifically was going to be an inclusive place where people could come ask the stupid questions and not feel talked down to for their mistakes. It would become a resource for people to be initiated into the culture, a safe haven where someone could go from knowing nothing to being a valued community member without being funnelled to open boards where they would be scammed and gaslit.

I've gone through a lot of what I've missed and found in some ways that's stayed the same, and in some it has gone astray.

There are members here who didn't know a thing, asked the same questions over and over, were often even a bit annoying, but are now respected contributing members years later.

Politics, drama, and any other nonsense in the world was something we could disagree on and still maintain respect and humor about it because of the understanding that we share a passion and a code that you don't find you can share with many people in the outside world.

I'd like to request that those of us who have been here from the beginning to remember that. When someone gets scammed by someone, it's not because they didn't type their name into Google. It's because that source invested in SEO and buried the information that they are garbage and that person didn't find a place like this yet. We don't need to ridicule them because they found us too late.

When someone shows their poorly designed cycle, help them fix it, someone just gave them bad information.

The world is divided, we don't have to be. A flame war on the board can often be avoided with a short PM conversation where egos aren't going to flare. A guy you decided to make fun of for his ignorance and ran off the board could have ended up being a dear friend in 5 years simply by showing a bit of patience, kindness, and understanding."

In some ways I need to take my own advice. There's a significant amount of new members I lumped in with absolute garbage human beings because they came from the same place and are friendly with each other. That's probably not the right way to go about things. 

So going forward I'm going to be taking my own advice and treating every dispute as if both parties are arguing in good faith. I'm not going to hold people responsible for knowing things just because they posted a link and spoke like an authority. They haven't been exposed to the same conversations or experiences as me and I shouldn't expect them to have the same information.

I'm going to do better, and we need to do better.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 29, 2022)

I been saying this just about for 3 months, glad to see someone else step up.

It don't have to be toxic here, being an alpha male seems to be mistaken for being an asshole and toxic, that has to stop.

A real alpha male is a leader and leads by example.

Getting tired of grown men acting juvenile, I'm getting older, I am fighting with the thoughts of I'm too old for this shit an don't belong here anymore or hope for a better change to take place here.


----------



## Yano (Oct 29, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> I been saying thing just about for 3 months, glad to see someone else step up.
> 
> It don't have to be toxic here, being an alpha male seems to be mistaken for being an asshole and toxic, that has to stop.
> 
> ...


Things will get better .. online things do evolve and change over time but this wont last long now that people that really care about this place are speaking up and putting an end to the bullshit , appreciate you man and the things you've taught me.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Oct 29, 2022)

Serious question for you. Since Bbbg and Rir0 and many other of us "meso" guys are no longer going to be really active here.....why still the troll problem?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Oct 29, 2022)

Cultural revolution!


----------



## Joliver (Oct 29, 2022)

69nites said:


> This is a slightly redacted message I sent in a group chat when I returned after a 7-8 year hiatus from the forums about a year and a half ago. I was asked to post this for the general forum user because it's probably even more applicable today than it was then.
> 
> "I remember when this site first launched and essentially the mission statement for the community it was supposed to cultivate.
> 
> ...



Weren't you the dude that was all like "fuck your god, fuck Jesus, flying spaghetti monster...Rwraaaaaarrr!!!" in that religious conversation?

You're a founding member. You've never been new. I was in the first batch of migrants from ology with the other RH dudes. We got our asses kicked and almost everyone of them have been ran off with the exception of me and Ron.

You "OGs" are like the hippies that remember the 60s for some Utopic brotherhood but conveniently forget about all the damn bombings and murders.

And I'm not going to fight with you over this...it happened. You're the person trying to "gaslight" people into believing this place was once a peaceful brotherhood when it has always had a blood lust for new people.


----------



## CJ (Oct 29, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Serious question for you. Since Bbbg and Rir0 and many other of us "meso" guys are no longer going to be really active here.....why still the troll problem?


It is one individual doing it all. We've had contact with him, but don't know who it is.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 29, 2022)

CJ said:


> It is one individual doing it all. We've had contact with him, but don't know who it is.


It's also taken care of for the time being; auto-pilot. No more trolls will be getting in until we can get time with admin.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Oct 29, 2022)

CJ said:


> It is one individual doing it all. We've had contact with him, but don't know who it is.



There are most definitely 2


----------



## CJ (Oct 29, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> There are most definitely 2


Maybe, don't know for certain.... Unless you're implying it's Sendo and myself, and that I can guarantee you is not true.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Oct 29, 2022)

CJ said:


> Maybe, don't know for certain.... Unless you're implying it's Sendo and myself, and that I can guarantee you is not true.



Not what I am doing.


----------



## CJ (Oct 29, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Not what I am doing.


OK, wasn't sure. Just didn't want to look like a jab went over my head. My mistake


----------



## Mair Underwood (Oct 29, 2022)

CJ said:


> Maybe, don't know for certain.... Unless you're implying it's Sendo and myself, and that I can guarantee you is not true.



What if I am saying it?


----------



## CJ (Oct 29, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> What if I am saying it?


Shut up slut!!!


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 29, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Weren't you the dude that was all like "fuck your god, fuck Jesus, flying spaghetti monster...Rwraaaaaarrr!!!" in that religious conversation?
> 
> You're a founding member. You've never been new. I was in the first batch of migrants from ology with the other RH dudes. We got our asses kicked and almost everyone of them have been ran off with the exception of me and Ron.
> 
> ...


We were assholes, I told BBBG he isn't half as bad as I was, I think though it's more about aging for me, turning 54 not 44 lol.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 29, 2022)

I feel like that patch holder that hit a certain age and is tired of what he was and created lol.

I look back at when I was a hardcore powerlifter on stuff all the time, boy I was short fussed on here a lot.

I'm not trying to be hypercritic, trying to just better things.

I don't like how shitty things have been these last 3 months, the trolls and child threats are just too much.

Blowing up on new people has gotten much better but if you deserve it you are going to get it. It's not something new as @Joliver said, we have always been hard it's just different people wearing the hats at different times taking on the roll as I once did. Again with the patch holder metaphor, I'm too old for this shit, let the young one's take over.

I said it once I'll say it again, politics is coming soon, that almost destroyed the last time!


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 29, 2022)

I will say this though also, it took a lot of energy away from me being the way I was, energy that could have gone to better use. I explained that to BBBG and how it even took energy away from training for me.

I had great talks with BBBG about my own experiences, he was trying hard and doing great at it, he and I can related on things as we both take or took powerlifting very seriously.

Powerlifting hardcore takes a tool and taxes you very fast, hence the constant deloads.


----------



## turkey_sandwich (Oct 29, 2022)

CJ said:


> We've had contact


Like aliens?


----------



## CJ (Oct 29, 2022)

turkey_sandwich said:


> Like aliens?


----------



## 69nites (Oct 29, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Weren't you the dude that was all like "fuck your god, fuck Jesus, flying spaghetti monster...Rwraaaaaarrr!!!" in that religious conversation?
> 
> You're a founding member. You've never been new. I was in the first batch of migrants from ology with the other RH dudes. We got our asses kicked and almost everyone of them have been ran off with the exception of me and Ron.
> 
> ...


The difference is, when we said things like fuck God, you're a weirdo for believing in the fan fiction of some people who didn't know how to do division we went outside of that religious talk and were cool with each other.

Jin is an example of someone who is more like us guys that were in the old school si thing. We could have that religious conversation and simultaneously be having a mature conversation and be friends.

The idea isn't that you don't argue, it's that you don't just shit on people to make yourself feel better about yourself.



Human_Backhoe said:


> Serious question for you. Since Bbbg and Rir0 and many other of us "meso" guys are no longer going to be really active here.....why still the troll problem?


Idk what you're talking about. RiRo still gets on here 20 times a day.


----------



## Yano (Oct 29, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> I feel like that patch holder that hit a certain age and is tired of what he was and created lol.
> 
> I look back at when I was a hardcore powerlifter on stuff all the time, boy I was short fussed on here a lot.
> 
> ...


I would love to see more and more of the founding member tags returning even if it is just to visit and shoot the shit in a  thread or two.

I can appreciate the old patch holder metaphor , believe me I do , but I think with out good ol dogs  to teach em , pups wont ever learn to hunt proper.

 I think this place needs all the OG's it can pull back in during times like these just to set the ship straight and learn the next generation how to comport themselves public wise. 

Good slap upside the head and a loving , cut your bullshit , from some one you respect goes a long way in many situations. 

This place and you guys turned my entire life around gave me back a part of myself that was dead and gone. 

Love you all


----------



## RISE (Oct 29, 2022)

I came here from ology as well bc I had never known about the bad rap that Pinnacle or Uncle Z had, bc they were protected on ology and many other boards.  I got some shit from some members, but it was never bad enough to run me off.  

On the other hand, I got spammed by an old member here along with other members at the time.  Not long after, a member ive never even talked to had reached out to me via pm with the member who ripped me off's personal info and said, do what I want with that info.  He also helped me with a source who gave me a discount considering the situation that happened on this board.  

Even the members I did not agree with and often had "battles" with, we somehow made it work outside of those disagreements.  Then again, some of the shit that I have seen written about members here or even to trolls, I would never be able to have a respectful convo with afterward if those comments were directed at me.  And then some get appalled by the backlash that ensues from those members or trolls  afterward.

Long story short, we can talk shit, we can have disagreements, we can have trolls on the board and not have it turn to a shitfest.  It's harder when you have a site as large as this has become, you just need to remember where you came from and respect the board enough not to change it to what caused other boards to fail.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 29, 2022)

69nites said:


> In some ways I need to take my own advice. There's a significant amount of new members I lumped in with absolute garbage human beings because they came from the same place and are friendly with each other. *That's probably not the right way to go about things.*
> 
> So going forward I'm going to be taking my own advice and treating every dispute as if both parties are arguing in good faith. I'm not going to hold people responsible for knowing things just because they posted a link and spoke like an authority. They haven't been exposed to the same conversations or experiences as me and I shouldn't expect them to have the same information.
> 
> I'm going to do better, and we need to do better.


It was def not the right way to go about things. You were being a hypocrite and I still view you as a hypocrite. Hopefully you do get better and change my mind. 
I know you don't care about changing minds really but I put it out there anyway. How is the view from your high horse?


----------



## Blusoul24 (Oct 29, 2022)

This kind of discussion is a perfect example of what the board was like when I came here four years ago or so. Instead of being like every other meat head forum, where it was literally just a bunch of opinionated, ignorant assholes, hiding behind online anonymity, trying to punk each other and act like big men, HERE there was some grown-up conversation and genuine helping of each other. There was definitely much more of a sense of community than I had experienced on any other board, and I was on all of them at one point or another.

It seems like for the last half year, or so, there's been a huge uptick in people just being genuinely ignorant to each other for no real good reason; people saying horrible shit to one another, threatening each other, etc. That kind of behavior is bullshit. Everybody gets heated sometime, but this board used to hold itself to a higher standard, and the members behaved like adults, which was a huge departure from every other board out there.

Also, a lot of people just spamming the board to increase their post count, to get access. In my opinion, anybody doing that doesn't deserve access.

I generally just let the ignorant shit blow past me and don't engage in it, but I notice it and it bothers me. This board is starting to feel like the other boards that I left to come here. I'm hoping we can turn that back around. I think this discussion is a good start. 

I miss Jin.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 29, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Serious question for you. Since Bbbg and Rir0 and many other of us "meso" guys are no longer going to be really active here.....why still the troll problem?


Don't worry about that. @69nites knows you do not speak from any place of authority and he is good with that. He will not give you shit simply because you know nothing.
Hopefully this answers your question but if it doesn't, @69nites doesn't give a fuck and he blames you.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 29, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Weren't you the dude that was all like "fuck your god, fuck Jesus, flying spaghetti monster...Rwraaaaaarrr!!!" in that religious conversation?
> 
> You're a founding member. You've never been new. I was in the first batch of migrants from ology with the other RH dudes. We got our asses kicked and almost everyone of them have been ran off with the exception of me and Ron.
> 
> ...


Motherfucker! You WILL start paying attention to my posts.
@69nites is a fucking hypocrite that thinks he knows more than anyone else.
He has changed now and will not give you shit simply because you know nothing. Now be a good boy and contribute to the peace @69nites has created.
DO YOU UNDERSTAND NOW?
Don't make me kill you.


----------



## 69nites (Oct 29, 2022)

RISE said:


> I came here from ology as well bc I had never known about the bad rap that Pinnacle or Uncle Z had, bc they were protected on ology and many other boards.  I got some shit from some members, but it was never bad enough to run me off.
> 
> On the other hand, I got spammed by an old member here along with other members at the time.  Not long after, a member ive never even talked to had reached out to me via pm with the member who ripped me off's personal info and said, do what I want with that info.  He also helped me with a source who gave me a discount considering the situation that happened on this board.
> 
> ...


Pretty good example. There may have been a bit of ball busting involved, but behind the scenes guys like Regular, Ben, mugz, myself and I'm sure more that I'm not thinking of would be behind the scenes tracking shit down, sending messages, seeing if we could get a source to cover them.

I've ridiculed people for not having an AI on hand publicly and sent them an emergency supply of nolva and an AI to get their gyno under control.

Idk how we lost that community side of things


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 29, 2022)

69nites said:


> Pretty good example. There may have been a bit of ball busting involved, but behind the scenes guys like Regular, Ben, mugz, myself and I'm sure more that I'm not thinking of would be behind the scenes tracking shit down, sending messages, seeing if we could get a source to cover them.
> 
> I've ridiculed people for not having an AI on hand publicly and sent them an emergency supply of nolva and an AI to get their gyno under control.
> 
> Idk how we lost that community side of things


Maybe that started with you dogging an entire group of people looking for another home coming from another forum. Community huh?


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 29, 2022)

69nites said:


> Pretty good example. There may have been a bit of ball busting involved, but behind the scenes guys like Regular, Ben, mugz, myself and I'm sure more that I'm not thinking of would be behind the scenes tracking shit down, sending messages, seeing if we could get a source to cover them.
> 
> I've ridiculed people for not having an AI on hand publicly and sent them an emergency supply of nolva and an AI to get their gyno under control.
> 
> Idk how we lost that community side of things


We lost the people is how, once POB left it went downhill with Jin trying his hardest to save the place IMO.


----------



## CJ (Oct 29, 2022)

69nites said:


> Pretty good example. There may have been a bit of ball busting involved, but behind the scenes guys like Regular, Ben, mugz, myself and I'm sure more that I'm not thinking of would be behind the scenes tracking shit down, sending messages, seeing if we could get a source to cover them.
> 
> I've ridiculed people for not having an AI on hand publicly and sent them an emergency supply of nolva and an AI to get their gyno under control.
> 
> Idk how we lost that community side of things


We're still trying.

I've sent people AIs, Caber, asthma meds for their wife, a singlet for a PL meet, hell I even mailed someone a barbell across the damn country during covid so they could train. 

Never asked for a single penny and I even paid the shipping.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 29, 2022)

CJ said:


> We're still trying.
> 
> I've sent people AIs, Caber, asthma meds for their wife, a singlet for a PL meet, hell I even mailed someone a barbell across the damn country during covid so they could train.
> 
> Never asked for a single penny and I even paid the shipping.


I've offered to send things to people when I see they are in a tough spot. Antibiotics, ancillaries, but no one trusts me to take me up on my offer. 🤣

Actually, people ended up sorting it out on their own... or they are people who dislike me (I don't care, if you're in need I try to help). I've even told them they can give me a fake address if they want to get off on knowing I wasted my own supplies 🤣.

People don't need to do this, but to me the general spirit of the forum should be about helping people; even those you don't see eye to eye with... and there are a variety of ways to achieve that.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Oct 29, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Motherfucker! You WILL start paying attention to my posts.
> @69nites is a fucking hypocrite that thinks he knows more than anyone else.
> He has changed now and will not give you shit simply because you know nothing. Now be a good boy and contribute to the peace @69nites has created.
> DO YOU UNDERSTAND NOW?
> Don't make me kill you.


Isn't the whole point of coming to this board to grow, both physically and as a person? Why ridicule somebody for trying to change and become a better person? In what way does that help you or anybody else?

When you choose to put somebody down, you keep yourself right down there with them.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 29, 2022)

Blusoul24 said:


> Isn't the whole point of coming to this board to grow, both physically and as a person? Why ridicule somebody for trying to change and become a better person? In what way does that help you or anybody else?
> 
> When you choose to put somebody down, you keep yourself right down there with them.


Tagging people all the time to prove a point openly is toxic behavior, at some point it has to go to PM or just left alone. I use the ignore feature, only about 3 people but it works.

@lifter6973 free yourself from this and just let it go, you'll feel better. Right now you are giving free rent in your head that could go to better use for yourself. I get it, I been so toxic myself time from time throughout my life.

Maybe for me it's not so much freeing toxic from the board but from myself, maybe that's the stage I'm at in life right now.

You can't control him but you can control yourself!


----------



## Yano (Oct 29, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I've offered to send things to people when I see they are in a tough spot. Antibiotics, ancillaries, but no one trusts me to take me up on my offer. 🤣
> 
> Actually, people ended up sorting it out on their own... or they are people who dislike me (I don't care, if you're in need I try to help). I've even told them they can give me a fake address if they want to get off on knowing I wasted my own supplies 🤣.
> 
> People don't need to do this, but to me the general spirit of the forum should be about helping people; even those you don't see eye to eye with... and there are a variety of ways to achieve that.


I  trust you snookums ,, and I'm gonna write my Christmas list  and give it to ya just to prove my point  🥰


----------



## Yano (Oct 29, 2022)

There has been so many folks that have helped me since Ive come here , CJ , Trend , Joli , SFG , Send , BBBG without you guys there would of been no way I could of pulled that meet off. 

I don't have the extra scratch like some folks do to be able to do the things I would like to for folks. So I try to be the bartender here. 

I'm always open to listen , talk , try to help  any one I can. I try to pay this place back by just caring about the folks here and trying to reach out  when I see some one hurting or showing signs of it and just let  them know there is some one that wants to listen. 

Were dysfunctional as fuck , but we are a family.


----------



## DF (Oct 29, 2022)

You guys are making too complicated… it’s pretty simple treat people as you would like to be treated.

Or as I’ve said before… Don’t be an asshole!

If others have you on ignore you are probably an asshole!  If you’ve been banned you deserved it and you are probably an asshole.


----------



## Yano (Oct 29, 2022)

DF said:


> You guys are making too complicated… it’s pretty simple treat people as you would like to be treated.
> 
> Or as I’ve said before… Don’t be an asshole!
> 
> If others have you on ignore you are probably an asshole!  If you’ve been banned you deserved it and you are probably an asshole.


That's the lesson from the Sermon on the mount. An the precept for the Gospel of Mathew 7:12

"Therefore all things whatsoever ye would that men should do to you , do ye even so to them : for this is the law and the prophets"

Treat people how you want to be treated and don't be an asshole. Hold it in your heart and live by it.

Beautiful words right out of the Bible.


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 29, 2022)

CJ said:


> Shut up slut!!!


Whoa, I prefer Person of Whore.

I’ve lurked the past few days after I finished catching up with a homie.

While never utopian, I remember being met with at least a cautious handshake as opposed to the immediate middle finger offered as of late. This fall looks like a season of change for the board. Hopefully one to the benefit of most.

I’ll pop in every so often to say “hi”, but glad to be in a place where I don’t need the board as a crutch like I had before. I showed up and stayed through a season of deep brokenness, crisis, and pain. Some men here really stepped up and took me under their wing.

I was definitely a psychopathic, anxious, insecure bitch. I’m doing miles better and every day I can now look back and see my personal growth.

In a time where I felt so very alone, it was nice to have the men here step up and answer all my infantile and neurotic questions. I owe you so much for seeing me through it.

I’ve seen what this place can be for novices like me. I’m better as a result. Many of you are and will stay miles ahead of me as bodybuilders and lifters, but thanks for the sets for which you spotted me. You may have more miles on you, but you’ve helped me turn the corner on the toughest terrain of my life.

Tease, taunt, prod, forgive, and give benefit of doubt. We can all see how isolated, broken, and incendiary the world is now: this doesn’t need to be a “safe place” but it should be a brotherhood where it’s equal parts razzing and support. I’m guilty of being imbalanced, I hope we can all own to our misteps and take responsibility for our own parts.

Hopefully, there’s growth.

May your muscle bellies be full, pumps sickening, definition grainy, and thread thriving.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 29, 2022)

Stronger people lift you up when you're down, weak people kick you while you're down to keep you down!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 29, 2022)

CJ said:


> We're still trying.
> 
> I've sent people AIs, Caber, asthma meds for their wife, a singlet for a PL meet, hell I even mailed someone a barbell across the damn country during covid so they could train.
> 
> Never asked for a single penny and I even paid the shipping.


I literally drove 20 mins to bring covid meds to a member once who was quarantined near nola.

You a brother on here in a jam? I will show up.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 29, 2022)

Blusoul24 said:


> Isn't the whole point of coming to this board to grow, both physically and as a person? Why ridicule somebody for trying to change and become a better person? In what way does that help you or anybody else?
> 
> When you choose to put somebody down, you keep yourself right down there with them.


 Ok guys I will let it go, I was just getting tired of him spouting shit about others after his own behavior and in his I'm going to be better post, he still skirted any accountability. It lacks sincerity.

After all of it, he thinks it was PROBABLY not the right way to go about things. Passive aggressive little guy, take out the word probably and replace with definitely then I might not think you are a hypocrite.

69's version of accountability
In some ways I need to take my own advice. There's a significant amount of new members I lumped in with absolute garbage human beings because they came from the same place and are friendly with each other. *That's probably not the right way to go about things.*


----------



## DF (Nov 1, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Weren't you the dude that was all like "fuck your god, fuck Jesus, flying spaghetti monster...Rwraaaaaarrr!!!" in that religious conversation?
> 
> You're a founding member. You've never been new. I was in the first batch of migrants from ology with the other RH dudes. We got our asses kicked and almost everyone of them have been ran off with the exception of me and Ron.
> 
> ...


I was a mod when this migration from Ology happened.  I was actually “in charge “. of member promotions at the time.  Back then it wasn’t automatic with post count.  We actually put some thought into the promotions and the staff voted.

The issue was not people coming from Ology.  It was a lack of communication and instant status for those that came from Ology.

Imagine my surprise when logging in and seeing 10 plus new members with elite status and I had no idea who they were or any advance warning.

SI members were pissed because status was earned & it wasn’t easy to get.

This is the simple synopsis.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 1, 2022)

Lot of elites here with the title including myself. What do we offer?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 1, 2022)

You have an elite title, step forward.  You want it or you don't. It's pretty simple.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 1, 2022)

I'll start. My abilities in programming are limited. Fundamentals in progressive overload I can do. Form and fixing form I can help with. Fix your deadlift? Possibly. Be an annoying cunt that presses you to grind through and continue, absolutely yes.


----------



## TomJ (Nov 1, 2022)

69nites said:


> The difference is, when we said things like fuck God, you're a weirdo for believing in the fan fiction of some people who didn't know how to do division we went outside of that religious talk and were cool with each other.
> 
> Jin is an example of someone who is more like us guys that were in the old school si thing. We could have that religious conversation and simultaneously be having a mature conversation and be friends.
> 
> ...



the diffence is that 90% of the toxicity you are seeing isnt two adults having a disagreement.
its idiots like presser, intel, and others that simply have no place here. people who dont lift, dont train, know nothing about either, and arent interested in learning about either.

actual, lasting beef between the adult, actual members of the board is extraordinarily rare and at least half the time is bleed over from addressing those that i mentioned in the first paragraph.

what you described, adults having a disagreement and leaving it in the thread still happens, you just fixate on the prior situations.

with the crop of shit greens that have been joining over the last 6 months, who have rightfully been given tough love this board was dangerously close to becoming reddit. Ill take some abrasive personalities over a forum full of braindead know nothing leaches.


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 1, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> You have an elite title, step forward.  You want it or you don't. It's pretty simple.


I’ve never been a fan of multi-tiered titles on forums. If you know what you’re talking about and live the life, your posts should speak for themselves. 

I’ve seen a lot of people on forums get to a high level of membership not for their knowledge but for the fact that they have likeable personalities. That’s not a slam on those people whatsoever, but when others, especially new people, see “elite” or whatever, they tend to assume that what they’re saying is good advice.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 1, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I’ve never been a fan of multi-tiered titles on forums. If you know what you’re talking about and live the life, your posts should speak for themselves.
> 
> I’ve seen a lot of people on forums get to a high level of membership not for their knowledge but for the fact that they have likeable personalities. That’s not a slam on those people whatsoever, but when others, especially new people, see “elite” or whatever, they tend to assume that what they’re saying is good advice.


I still question why I got it. I'm not likeable and I'm a cunt


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 1, 2022)

Make it's my squat form while wearing a bucket.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 1, 2022)

You test have knowledge, lots of it. You've earned a place because you educate the future. I'm just a drunk who can help with your dl 🤣


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 1, 2022)

I also gurantee that a lot of elites won't respond.....
Because they're worthless and don't provide anything.


----------



## TomJ (Nov 1, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I still question why I got it. I'm not likeable and I'm a cunt


youre a lovable scamp


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 1, 2022)

You Tom and test are foundations. People that care


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 1, 2022)

I'll wait a day, go to sleep and I gurantee most elites that are active won't say why they should be elite


----------



## TomJ (Nov 1, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I also gurantee that a lot of elites won't respond.....
> Because they're worthless and don't provide anything.


i have to admit, when i first saw i got elite i was honored, for like 30s. then i remembered all the other elites" and remembered its a watered down title with very little meaning nowadays. I dont consider myself "elite", but i at least live the life and compete on the platform and on the stage, there are huge gaps in my knowledge for me to consider myself "elite"

I mean shit, dont we have a green guy thats like a biochemist and hormone expert? green something?

there are greens and yellows that know twice as much as i do for training, diet, and chemistry


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 1, 2022)

TomJ said:


> i have to admit, when i first saw i got elite i was honored, for like 30s. then i remembered all the other elites" and remembered its a watered down title with very little meaning nowadays. I dont consider myself "elite", but i at least live the life and compete on the platform and on the stage, there are huge gaps in my knowledge for me to consider myself "elite"
> 
> I mean shit, dont we have a green guy thats like a biochemist and hormone expert? green something?
> 
> there are greens and yellows that know twice as much as i do for training, diet, and chemistry


@GreenAmine

Solid guy. Should have been yellow ages ago.  Dude knows his biology.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 1, 2022)

It's a title given arbitrarily.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 1, 2022)

There are a number of members that should get a boost

CJ knows who I pushed because it was warrantied


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 1, 2022)

Synopsis:
This forum used to be great. Now it is not. The meanies given elite title have ruined it. Most of them are gone now but they ruined it. This forum used to be so great. Now it is not.
The real OGs know it all and are the true elites. Respect them and no one else. This forum used to be great.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 1, 2022)

The big guy


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 1, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Synopsis:
> This forum used to be great. Now it is not. The meanies given elite title have ruined it. Most of them are gone now but they ruined it. This forum used to be so great. Now it is not.
> The real OGs know it all and are the true elites. Respect them and no one else. This forum used to be great.


Let's fight.
My peen vs yours


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 1, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Let's fight.
> My peen vs yours


I was speaking for the real elites, not you bro. You've only been here since 2020. Your opinion does not count. This board used to be great when it was just the real elites. They really earned it cuz they really know their shit and lets face it, they are just great people in general.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 1, 2022)

Well shit what do I do then?


----------



## CJ (Nov 1, 2022)

How many posts will @FlyingPapaya make in this thread in the next 15 minutes? 

The over/under is 99.

Place your bets gentlemen!!! 

Put me down for OVER for $100


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 1, 2022)

I humbly say I guess according to our glory days guys I am not elite  🤷‍♂️
I mean I have only been around steroid forums since they were originally created.
What the fuck do I know? What could I possibly contribute? Sorry for stepping on the toes of greatness.  Please forgive me. 🤣


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> How many posts will @FlyingPapaya make in this thread in the next 15 minutes?
> 
> The over/under is 99.
> 
> ...


----------



## DF (Nov 1, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I was speaking for the real elites, not you bro. You've only been here since 2020. Your opinion does not count. This board used to be great when it was just the real elites. They really earned it cuz they really know their shit and lets face it, they are just great people in general.


Yes,  the founding members know their shit.  Now elite is just post count… means diddly.  Unless you are a total dick & the staff holds your status.


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 1, 2022)

DF said:


> Yes,  the founding members know their shit.  Now elite is just post count… means diddly.  Unless you are a total dick & the staff holds your status.


The post count promotion was changed shortly before I arrived. Mugzy has to promote you to piss yellow, elite etc. unless he changed it again recently.

Not sure how many people squeaked in based on post count, but AFAIK that’s not the case anymore.


----------



## Joliver (Nov 1, 2022)

DF said:


> I was a mod when this migration from Ology happened.  I was actually “in charge “. of member promotions at the time.  Back then it wasn’t automatic with post count.  We actually put some thought into the promotions and the staff voted.
> 
> The issue was not people coming from Ology.  It was a lack of communication and instant status for those that came from Ology.
> 
> ...



That and the Ranch house hate shenanigans...etc. But whatever the legitimate (or not) reasons anyone may have had, none of us felt welcome. Had there not been a pack of us, I doubt any single one of us would have stayed for more than a few days. 

Every major migration this forum has undergone has been met with resistance.


----------



## Butch_C (Nov 1, 2022)

Joliver said:


> That and the Ranch house hate shenanigans...etc. But whatever the legitimate (or not) reasons anyone may have had, none of us felt welcome. Had there not been a pack of us, I doubt any single one of us would have stayed for more than a few days.
> 
> Every major migration this forum has undergone has been met with resistance.


You can't hide from it. You still must shoot yourself in the leg!


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 1, 2022)

If you're an elite and don't feel like you should be an elite I'm sure you can PM mods and ask your status be removed...


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 1, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> If you're an elite and don't feel like you should be an elite I'm sure you can PM mods and ask your status be removed...



lol let's see who steps up to bat 😄😄


----------



## DF (Nov 1, 2022)

Joliver said:


> That and the Ranch house hate shenanigans...etc. But whatever the legitimate (or not) reasons anyone may have had, none of us felt welcome. Had there not been a pack of us, I doubt any single one of us would have stayed for more than a few days.
> 
> Every major migration this forum has undergone has been met with resistance.


Yes,  I stated the reason why.


----------



## DF (Nov 1, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> The post count promotion was changed shortly before I arrived. Mugzy has to promote you to piss yellow, elite etc. unless he changed it again recently.
> 
> Not sure how many people squeaked in based on post count, but AFAIK that’s not the case anymore.


If this is the case I didn’t know about the change.  Last I knew Mugzy was considering making the vet title up to post count.


----------



## Yano (Nov 1, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> lol let's see who steps up to bat 😄😄


I wont post the letter , it was pretty personal and it was between me and Mugzy but I did just that. I asked if some one could be moved up , told him why I thought it was deserved along with a few examples and said quite plainly that if it was a matter of only allowing in so many folks a year I would happily go back to being green for them so they could take my spot.


----------



## Joliver (Nov 1, 2022)

DF said:


> Yes,  I stated the reason why.


Nuh uh.


----------



## DF (Nov 1, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Nuh uh.


@Joliver gimme my $8


----------



## Yano (Nov 1, 2022)

DF said:


> @Joliver gimme my $8


----------



## Joliver (Nov 1, 2022)

DF said:


> @Joliver gimme my $8



I'll have to talk to my accountant @Iron1 . Lost of moving parts in my portfolio. Moving big money like that takes time. 

I'll be in touch. Probably.


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 1, 2022)

OK, I tried to let this go but I can’t. It has been eating at me since this thread started and I have to say it or I’m going to explode. I’m hoping that this revelation doesn’t tear the board asunder but…












It’s “principles” not “principals.”


----------



## TomJ (Nov 1, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> The post count promotion was changed shortly before I arrived. Mugzy has to promote you to piss yellow, elite etc. unless he changed it again recently.
> 
> Not sure how many people squeaked in based on post count, but AFAIK that’s not the case anymore.


as far as i know the post count was only for vet. 
im sure @CJ or @Send0 can confirm or not


----------



## Send0 (Nov 1, 2022)

Post count was only for senior, but elite was never done that way. I can only speak to this year and part of 2021; sometimes we are asked for who we think should be promoted... but we are not always asked.

When I have been asked, I rarely make recommendations for promotions into elite status.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 1, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Post count was only for senior, but elite was never done that way. I can only speak to this year and part of 2021; sometimes we are asked for who we think should be promoted... but we are not always asked.
> 
> When I have been asked, I rarely make recommendations for promotions into elite status.


I would like to be promoted to captain dumbass please.

Thank you


----------



## Send0 (Nov 1, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Synopsis:
> This forum used to be great. Now it is not. The meanies given elite title have ruined it. Most of them are gone now but they ruined it. This forum used to be so great. Now it is not.
> The real OGs know it all and are the true elites. Respect them and no one else. This forum used to be great.


Ever consider running for politics? 😂


----------



## TomJ (Nov 1, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Post count was only for senior, but elite was never done that way. I can only speak to this year and part of 2021; sometimes we are asked for who we think should be promoted... but we are not always asked.
> 
> When I have been asked, I rarely make recommendations for promotions into elite status.


thats bundys job


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 1, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I would like to be promoted to captain dumbass please.
> 
> Thank you



He gave you an emoji with it 😂😂


----------



## Send0 (Nov 1, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I would like to be promoted to captain dumbass please.
> 
> Thank you


Done!


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 1, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Done!
> 
> View attachment 31484


Fuck yes!!!


----------



## Joliver (Nov 1, 2022)

There's no gymnast ass in this thread. This forum fucking sucks.

Somebody fix it. Blondes only.

I'm out...till after lunch.


----------



## TomJ (Nov 1, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Done!
> 
> View attachment 31484


can i get quotation marks around my title please?


----------



## TomJ (Nov 1, 2022)

Joliver said:


> There's no gymnast ass in this thread. This forum fucking sucks.
> 
> Somebody fix it. Blondes only.
> 
> I'm out...till after lunch.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 1, 2022)

This might be a dumb ass suggestion but instead of botching about the board going to shit. Why not restore it by posting training or gear related topics instead of this high school drama shit?


----------



## Send0 (Nov 1, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> This might be a dumb ass suggestion but instead of botching about the board going to shit. Why not restore it by posting training or gear related topics instead of this high school drama shit?


I didn't take the original post as bitching. To me it reads as saying don't be so quick to exclude or judge the idiots that stumble in here. It takes time for a person to grow both in the gym, and in their knowledge... so let's do our best to include them and guide them.

I support that notion.


----------



## Joliver (Nov 1, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> This might be a dumb ass suggestion but instead of botching about the board going to shit. Why not restore it by posting training or gear related topics instead of this high school drama shit?



Gymnast. Ass. Or GTFO.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 1, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Gymnast. Ass. Or GTFO.


----------



## Joliver (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## TomJ (Nov 1, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I didn't take the original post as bitching. To me it reads as saying don't be so quick to exclude or judge the idiots that stumble in here. It takes time for a person to grow both in the gym, and in their knowledge... so let's do our best to include them and guide them.
> 
> I support that notion.


WHERE. ARE. MY. QUOTATION MARKS.,


----------



## Send0 (Nov 1, 2022)

TomJ said:


> WHERE. ARE. MY. QUOTATION MARKS.,


Done


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 1, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I didn't take the original post as bitching. To me it reads as saying don't be so quick to exclude or judge the idiots that stumble in here. It takes time for a person to grow both in the gym, and in their knowledge... so let's do our best to include them and guide them.
> 
> I support that notion.


I support that too but it seems it devolved into a putty party


----------



## Btcowboy (Nov 1, 2022)

TomJ said:


> i have to admit, when i first saw i got elite i was honored, for like 30s. then i remembered all the other elites" and remembered its a watered down title with very little meaning nowadays. I dont consider myself "elite", but i at least live the life and compete on the platform and on the stage, there are huge gaps in my knowledge for me to consider myself "elite"
> 
> I mean shit, dont we have a green guy thats like a biochemist and hormone expert? green something?
> 
> there are greens and yellows that know twice as much as i do for training, diet, and chemistry


Exactly when you some who have it, then you get it, it don't mean much when you some others. 

That said, Tom you definitely deserve it


----------



## 1bigun11 (Nov 1, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Synopsis:
> This forum used to be great. Now it is not. The meanies given elite title have ruined it. Most of them are gone now but they ruined it. This forum used to be so great. Now it is not.
> The real OGs know it all and are the true elites. Respect them and no one else. This forum used to be great.


This Forum was once great.  Make Forum Great Again!  Lock up Hillary! And build a wall!!
No bad elites! Believe me, It's a Disgrace!! Fake News!

You are either with me, or you want a shitty Board.  Make the Forum Great Again!!

I can't fight this battle alone folks.  Send money to Make Forum Great Again, c/o Bigun, at Bigun.com.

Before it's too late!


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 1, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> This might be a dumb ass suggestion but instead of bitching about the board going to shit. Why not restore it by posting training or gear related topics instead of this high school drama shit?


----------



## Joliver (Nov 1, 2022)

I want a god damn dinosaur or I'm burning this place down.


----------



## TomJ (Nov 1, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I want a god damn dinosaur or I'm burning this place down.


----------



## Yano (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Test_subject (Nov 1, 2022)

Yano said:


> View attachment 31493


Getting warmer.


----------



## Joliver (Nov 1, 2022)

TomJ said:


>



They don't call you "Elite" for nothing. Hot damn.


----------



## Joliver (Nov 1, 2022)

Yano said:


> View attachment 31493



My. God. I'd blow up the moon to give her half of my net worth in legal proceedings.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 1, 2022)

I'd like my status changed to;
"fat chick connoisseur" 
  Or "fatty connoisseur" for short


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 1, 2022)

@FlyingPapaya I understand your voiced concerns, I very much doubt that colored text is the root or even a worthwhile factor in quality post decline.

For what it’s worth, I think anyone who sticks around longer than a week and reads posts realizes that the “colors/status” here indicates about as much as gym attire pertaining to the experience/expertise of the lifter.

A VERY simple fix would be adding in a new tier for “Expert” and making that one appointment-only. Indicate somewhere clearly on the board a key for what status actually means. Then you have a system for both longevity/involvement and expertise. Because neither longevity NOR involvement are an indicator of expertise.


----------



## eazy (Nov 1, 2022)

TeddyBear said:


> a new tier for “Expert


what would qualify someone for that tier in your opinion?


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 1, 2022)

eazy said:


> what would qualify someone for that tier in your opinion?


That’s not for me to decide.
I think people desire a clearer indication of expertise; imagine we had a white title for instance that could change:

Example:
Powerlifting Pro
PHD Pharmacology
Bodybuilding Coach

Or even if just in fields:
Cycle Expertise
Bodybuilding Expertise
Powerlifting Expertise

Something recognized by members, approved by admin, specific to indicate area of expertise.

For instance; a PHD in Literature wouldn’t be helpful with a hormone imbalance and no one would pretend they are. Likewise someone like Arnold himself probably wouldn’t be the most helpful with your blood work I imagine, but would offer plenty of other advice.

Brainstorming solutions that don’t require rearranging everything.

Let the colors here represent involvement and time, refine that more.

But create a new cleaner clearer labeling process.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 1, 2022)

Don’t take this wrong Ted but here’s how that reads:
Let’s take a fucked up and flawed system and add another dynamic to it and hope that one works


----------



## CJ (Nov 1, 2022)

TeddyBear said:


> @FlyingPapaya I understand your voiced concerns, I very much doubt that colored text is the root or even a worthwhile factor in quality post decline.
> 
> For what it’s worth, I think anyone who sticks around longer than a week and reads posts realizes that the “colors/status” here indicates about as much as gym attire pertaining to the experience/expertise of the lifter.
> 
> A VERY simple fix would be adding in a new tier for “Expert” and making that one appointment-only. Indicate somewhere clearly on the board a key for what status actually means. Then you have a system for both longevity/involvement and expertise. Because neither longevity NOR involvement are an indicator of expertise.


Like.... Veteran? 🤔


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 1, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Don’t take this wrong Ted but here’s how that reads:
> Let’s take a fucked up and flawed system and add another dynamic to it and hope that one works


Basically.

The alternative is strip the names of colors and status altogether for a reset. Also doable.


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> Like.... Veteran? 🤔


Indicate WHAT that means.

Create a obvious key to new people: so they understand that some reds and yellows are simply active or liked… but don’t inherently carry more weight.

The labels are bad because they just don’t mean anything clearly, add clarity.


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 1, 2022)

TeddyBear said:


> Basically.
> 
> The alternative is strip the names of colors and status altogether for a reset. Also doable.


This. New Member and Member.  Done.

Or just leave it as it is and realize that red text is simply that.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 1, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> This. New Member and Member.
> 
> Done.
> 
> Or just leave it as it is and realize that red text is just that.


Make the new members stay there until very well established.

This is a good idea


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 1, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> This. New Member and Member.
> 
> Done.


I’d add a third at that point; Trusted or Valued or Expert.

Because *Im* a member, but I sure won’t help interpret bloods or offer programming advice. I’m a taker, not a giver.

Or, THROW ALL but a select few to Member status. Make people RE EARN higher status


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 1, 2022)

TeddyBear said:


> I’d add a third at that point; Trusted or Valued or Expert.
> 
> Because *Im* a member, but I sure won’t help interpret bloods or offer programming advice. I’m a taker, not a giver.
> 
> Or, THROW ALL but a select few to Member status. Make people RE EARN higher status


I don’t think that the way it is currently is a massive issue that needs to be corrected, necessarily; I just don’t personally care for tiered member statuses because in a lot of cases they’re completely meaningless and a bit misleading.

Spending six months in the hospital doesn’t put you any closer to becoming a doctor.  Spending ten years on a bodybuilding board likewise doesn’t make you an expert bodybuilder.


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 1, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I don’t think that the way it is currently is a massive issue that needs to be corrected, necessarily; I just don’t personally care for tiered member statuses because in a lot of cases they’re completely meaningless and a bit misleading.
> 
> Spending six months in the hospital doesn’t make you any closer to becoming a doctor.


You say that, but wait until you ascend to the 8th tier, that’s when real enlightenment comes. I can’t spoil it here, but man, then the gains really roll in.

I agree with you: 100%.
I also think @Thebiggestdumbass may have to tweak his name, his idea isn’t terrible either.

Call it a Day of Jubilee or Judgement Day, whatever; a mass reset with new parameters would be a great way to redefine with clarity. Naturally, that sounds like an undertaking. Easier to say than do.

Not a huge problem, but redefining membership would certainly be a solution to some of the misinformation.


----------



## Joliver (Nov 1, 2022)

I vote we have an omnipotent king. 

One ring to rule all others kind of thing.


----------



## Yano (Nov 1, 2022)

I want the title of Earl Scheib , cus ill paint any  car for just 99.95 !!


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Joliver (Nov 1, 2022)

Four votes for King Jol.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 1, 2022)

This all sounds like we're just trying hard to protect stupid...

For instance; new guy comes and needs an explanation thread for what members he should seek advice from based on what the forum qualifys them for...

Why can't said member use their own brain cells & powers of deduction to figure shxt out for themselves....

Talk about a nanny state...sheesh

And what would happen if said member still was to hurt themselves from taking advice from someone we (you guys) dictated knowledgeable....who would the accountability fall on than?

I'm all for making things better but we're literally talking about preventative maintenance from grown men/women against their own Idiocracy...based off 1 word...ELITE...*facepalm ensues


----------



## Send0 (Nov 1, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> This all sounds like we're just trying hard to protect stupid...
> 
> For instance; new guy comes and needs an explanation thread for what members he should seek advice from based on what the forum qualifys them for...
> 
> ...


As you read this, keep in mind I was unsure from which perspective you were referencing new users. 

Everyone doesn't have the same mental capabilities, or know what key words to search for. The latter assumes they have a clue in the first place.

If this forum isn't here to help people, then why does it exist in the first place?

To be clear, I am not talking about status . Just in case there was any confusion. I'm talking about in general because I wasn't sure if you were talking about allowing new users in general, or trying to associate status with knowledge.

I agree that status is meaningless from a who is  knowledgeable perspective.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 1, 2022)

Send0 said:


> If this forum isn't here to help people, then why does it exist in the first place?



You kinda just 180d from my topic and started a new one which is why I stay out of these convos on the regular, just leads to a never ending cycle.

But to answer your question not everyone can be helped...look at guys like Intel or those that come here just wanting reassurance on stupid shxt they've done...ie. bought from an unknown source and wanna know if they're good2 and just want that YES answer...

For the few that really wanna be helped you/we won't need to tlput this much if any effort into it...seamless flow/transition 

I get the overall tone here...what can be done as a forum to makes things better for the newbs but you guys are forgetting that the vast majority of em aren't worth the effort.... it's like trying to turn the kid that stayed back 3x into an honor roll student, I'm not saying fuxk, whoever wants to step up to plate it's their own decision just putting it out their what exactly you're dealing with...


----------



## Send0 (Nov 1, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> You kinda just 180d from my topic and started a new one which is why I stay out of these convos on the regular, just leads to a never ending cycle.
> 
> But to answer your question not everyone can be helped...look at guys like Intel or those that come here just wanting reassurance on stupid shxt they've done...ie. bought from an unknown source and wanna know if they're good2 and just want that YES answer...
> 
> ...


I 180d because I couldn't tell which angle you were coming from.

On one hand it sounded like you were saying fuck new users. On the other hand it sounded like you were saying do we want to put liability on members by associating knowledge with status.

Anyway, regardless if you meant it this way or not... all I was saying is the minute we say fuck new users is the moment the forum starts dying. How many old timers have you seen slowly fade off the forum and never return. Now combine that with the fuck new users mentality.

I have plenty of gaps in knowledge that I don't know how to properly search for, so do many people. I doubt you know everything as well. By that account then fuck us too right? 🤣


----------



## CJ (Nov 1, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I vote we have an omnipotent king.
> 
> One ring to rule all others kind of thing.
> 
> View attachment 31495


Are they even legal? 😳😳😳


----------



## CJ (Nov 1, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Four votes for King Jol.
> 
> View attachment 31496


These ones are!!!! 🥰🥰🥰


----------



## 1bigun11 (Nov 1, 2022)

There are a couple of possibilities when wondering the purpose of a board. 

As Send0 stated, one purpose might be that the board exists for the sake of new members, and should therefore cater to them, even if they are annoying as fuck. 

Another possibility might be that a board exists for sake of established members, and should therefore only cater to new members to the extent they don’t disrupt the enjoyment of the established members. 

What gets under my skin is when the established members turn on each other, because no one can figure out what the purpose of the board is.


----------



## Joliver (Nov 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> Are they even legal? 😳😳😳



In Alabama, sure.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 1, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> There are a couple of possibilities when wondering the purpose of a board.
> 
> As Send0 stated, one purpose might be that the board exists for the sake of new members, and should therefore cater to them, even if they are annoying as fuck.
> 
> ...


I get annoyed like everyone else; so I get it 100%. I try not to respond and ignore them... I suck at doing this consistently, it's a work in progress 😎

But your ending paragraph is what matters most. Period, end of story


----------



## Joliver (Nov 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> Are they even legal? 😳😳😳


Besides that...eating steroids for fun is illegal. How dare you stand on ceremony here.... disgusting.


----------



## CJ (Nov 1, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Besides that...eating steroids for fun is illegal. How dare you stand on ceremony here.... disgusting.


Because one is highly frowned upon in prison. 🤣


----------



## Joliver (Nov 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> Because one is highly frowned upon in prison. 🤣



Pfft. They'll never take me alive.


----------



## CJ (Nov 1, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Pfft. They'll never take me alive.
> 
> View attachment 31497


I'm going to need to see 2 forms of ID

Yes, dirty underwear counts as 1.


----------



## Joliver (Nov 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> I'm going to need to see 2 forms of ID
> 
> Yes, dirty underwear counts as 1.



Do I strike you as the kind of dude that asks for ID before I ply subjects with money or alcohol in a non-extradition tropical paradise ?


----------



## CJ (Nov 1, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Do I strike you as the kind of dude that asks for ID before I ply subjects with money or alcohol in a non-extradition tropical paradise ?


A man with a plan.... Respect.


----------



## Joliver (Nov 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> A man with a plan.... Respect.


Would you say...a man with principles???? 👀


----------



## CJ (Nov 1, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Would you say...a man with principles???? 👀


I'd say this is getting creepy. 🤣


----------



## Joliver (Nov 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> I'd say this is getting creepy. 🤣



Creepy as in "old man creepy" or as in "it's creepy how similar we think?" 

Better hold on to the number for the one on the left for a year...maybe two. 😐


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Nov 1, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Everyone doesn't have the same mental capabilities, or know what key words to search for.



They know.


----------



## DF (Nov 1, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Creepy as in "old man creepy" or as in "it's creepy how similar we think?"
> 
> Better hold on to the number for the one on the left for a year...maybe two. 😐
> 
> View attachment 31499


I thought any chick with a B cup or better was fair game? 🤔


----------



## Joliver (Nov 1, 2022)

DF said:


> I thought any chick with a B cup or better was fair game? 🤔



Grass on the field....😬


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 1, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Grass on the field....😬
> View attachment 31503



Zeta hmmmm? 
Must be affiliated with Tillace Labs.....fair game


----------



## Yano (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## crido887 (Nov 1, 2022)

TeddyBear said:


> That’s not for me to decide.
> I think people desire a clearer indication of expertise; imagine we had a white title for instance that could change:
> 
> Example:
> ...


How about "Source Shill"?


Is there one for "Essential Worker?"


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 1, 2022)

Yano said:


> View attachment 31505



B.....R.....B


----------



## Joliver (Nov 1, 2022)

Everyone is afraid to like the jail bait posts. 🤣

This make you law abiding citizens feel better?!?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 1, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Everyone is afraid to like the jail bait posts. 🤣
> 
> This make you law abiding citizens feel better?!?
> 
> View attachment 31507



This is like when you get an Ace in blackjack 
Their each holding a separate number we need to hit 1st to see what comes next lol


----------



## Signsin1 (Nov 1, 2022)

Joliver said:


> In Alabama, sure.


Whats the housing market like in Alabama right now? Asking for a friend


----------



## Joliver (Nov 1, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Whats the housing market like in Alabama right now? Asking for a friend



Good question. From left to right...it's CHEAP....AND SLEAZY. 😘


----------



## Signsin1 (Nov 1, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Good question. From left to right...it's CHEAP....AND SLEAZY. 😘
> 
> View attachment 31508


Well if its that good maybe ill buy a 4 bedroom place there and let him rent a barn out back


----------



## CJ (Nov 1, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Creepy as in "old man creepy" or as in "it's creepy how similar we think?"
> 
> Better hold on to the number for the one on the left for a year...maybe two. 😐
> 
> View attachment 31499


They from Alabama? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Joliver (Nov 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> They from Alabama? Asking for a friend.



Uh no. They are from uh....the...uh...isle of Tinian.


----------



## DF (Nov 2, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Everyone is afraid to like the jail bait posts. 🤣
> 
> This make you law abiding citizens feel better?!?
> 
> View attachment 31507





Joliver said:


> Everyone is afraid to like the jail bait posts. 🤣
> 
> This make you law abiding citizens feel better?!?
> 
> View attachment 31507


I’ll take the mom! 😍


----------



## Joliver (Nov 2, 2022)

DF said:


> I’ll take the mom! 😍



Borrow $8 bucks from her so me and her daughter can go get an ice cream cone.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 5, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I literally drove 20 mins to bring covid meds to a member once who was quarantined near nola.
> 
> You a brother on here in a jam? I will show up.


I'm late to the party but there are plenty of examples like this. When the ice storm hit Texas in Feb 2021 and left many without heat or water, we had brothers on here offering to bring propane heaters and bottled water to Texas members from multiple states away. 

There's good in this community, and it's worth fighting for. Treat others with respect, disagree in a civil way when ye need to, and look for opportunities to build brothers up - not tear 'em down.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 5, 2022)

One more point I'll add - we can't always rely on our Mods to keep the fuckery at bay. There's just not enough man power and too many real threats (bots, trolls) for them to adjudicate every faux pas. I'd like to see more members (Vets in particular) calling out brothers who break the "Do unto Others" rule in a civil but firm way. If we take ownership of the board's culture, we can improve it.


----------

